# [DEVEL] Risolvere un sym-link [RISOLTO]

## Cagnulein

Ragazzi dato un comando

ln -s /usr/ciao /ciao

come faccio a sapere a cosa punta /ciao? cioè dando un ls -l e parsandolo ce la faccio, ma non c'è un modo più sbrigativo?

GrazieLast edited by Cagnulein on Tue Sep 07, 2004 10:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> come faccio a sapere a cosa punta /ciao?

 

```
readlink /ciao
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@randomaze: questa non la sapevo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @randomaze: questa non la sapevo 

 

 :Cool: 

Si potrebbe aprire un contest delle utility sconosciute (ma presenti nelle binutils/coreutils....)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Si potrebbe aprire un contest delle utility sconosciute (ma presenti nelle binutils/coreutils....)

 

Si l'idea non e' male potremmo postarle qua e cambiare titolo al thread

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Si potrebbe aprire un contest delle utility sconosciute (ma presenti nelle binutils/coreutils....) 
> 
> Si l'idea non e' male potremmo postarle qua e cambiare titolo al thread

 

Anche il thread di "find al contrario" non é male  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cagnulein

grazie!

daccordissimo sulla tua idea  :Smile: 

----------

